# Cannon Mountain:  February 11, 2006 (Trailboss' Report on AlpineZone Ski Day!!)



## thetrailboss (Feb 11, 2006)

*Date(s) Skied: *February 11, 2006

*Resort or Ski Area: *Cannon

*Conditions: *PP/MG/FG

*Trip Report: *We had been looking forward to this for months.  There was a lot of talk, hoping, and even wondering if it was going to happen.  Once again, Bob R brought us the sunshine and lots and lots of AZer's....the most we've had at a single outing ever :beer:  

This is just my report on what I did today...I hope that more folks will tell their tales.  

So here's mine.  I had no problem talking seven friends into coming.  One was not able to come at the last minute, but I was thrilled to have MJ, MR, T, J, and Ms. Trailboss up this AM and heading north on 91 to Cannon.  The sunrise was beautiful...and the snowreport was encouraging:  



			
				Cannon Snowreporter said:
			
		

> What a beautiful way to start a day- you’ll just have to imagine driving up through the notch, with clear skies and the almost full moon over the mountain. It is probably warmer here than it is at your place this morning, so don't let the chill keep you at home. The only cloud is the one from the snowmakers, who have been working on middle cannon and the brookside slope. Thanks to their efforts, and a little help from mother nature, we will open 35 trails today with mostly groomed packed powder surfaces. Forecasts call for mostly clear skies today, with temperatures that should get close to 20. it sill be a busy day here at the mountain, with something happening for just about everyone-


  

And that was our trek up...91 over the heights with Moosilauke on the horizon.  Mount Washington and the Presidentials in front of us and then the Franconia Range spread out below us as we drove over Sugar Hill--covered in snow.  

We pulled in at 8:45 and it took a solid 45 mins for me to get my party settled, ticketed, clothed (one guy needed ski pants...Cannon Ski Shop did a great job helping out).  Charlie and his friend, "E" were inside getting ready as well.  We caught up with them before heading out.  It was almost 9:30 by the time we stepped outside and literally ran into the entire AZ Crew--off the top of my head Bob R, Chilemass, Roark, Marc, Andy Zee and Significant Other, Terry, Jim G and son   It was downright impressive.    So literally, all *15 of us* piled on the Peabody Express and headed up.  

We divided up again--I showed my party the mountain because it was their first time to Cannon.  So we headed down Middle Cannon to Rocket and to the Zoomer Triple.  This was the side that Ms. TB was most interested in trying...she had stared at for years and had wanted to ski the "front five."  No regrets.  Gary's, Zoomer, Rocket, and Avalanche were all in great shape considering.  Zoomer was good for a couple runs.  We all zoomed around.  Three of my party, the "Maryland Men's Snowboard Club" I guess you could say :wink: headed to the summit via the Tram.  We took a few more spins before heading over.  

The tram was packed and the girls loved the ride.  First run off the top was Upper Cannon--mint.    :beer:  We headed down Upper Ravine--mint as well.  Next run we caught up with the rest of our party and we descended a very icy and treacherous Skylight (which I had bragged about before... :roll: ).  We took a spin down Tramway before meeting up with the AZ crew and taking a run down Tramway to Cannon Bypass all the way to the base for lunch.  

Marc joined us downstairs while the more mature crowd sat at the bar and had a good lunch.  

*Afternoon with the AZ Crew*

Since I had gotten my crew oriented to the mountain, I was able to hit the slopes with the AZ crew.  We had a great time mingling, joking around, and yeah, skiing.  

First run was down Cannon Bypass back to Rocket and the Zoomer Area.  Charlie and "E" skied Zoomer and reported back that it was icy, but doable.  We hit Rocket and Gary's a couple more times (finding some ice here and there, but good coverage) before I opened my mouth again saying how great Banshee looked.  

"Let's do it," Charlie said with a grin leading us down to the short, narrow run.  We stood on the upper headwall looking down to a small race course, lots of kids, and not much room :roll:  The side of the trail was FG with some thin snow.  Chilemass kicked in the nitro to get out of there and almost ended up on the Southbound lane of Interstate 93.  He had us scared.  But, in true form, he got up with a smile and an, "I'm OK!" before hiking back up from his crashsite.  

We packed into the tram and headed up to the summit with the intent of doing one more run to the bottom.  That turned into three good runs.  

First run was down Upper Ravine--probably run of the day--and we hooted the entire way down.  A loose snowboarder almost took out me and then Marc...(the snowboarder almost got a taste of my ski pole) :roll: :x  After those evasive moves, it was smooth sailing.  We boarded the Cannonball Express and then hit Tramway, which also was holding up well (OK, tie for run of the day :wink: ) before going for just ONE more run down an always entertaining Upper Cannon.    We all flew over the rolls and turns--laughing and encouraging each other.  

Standing at the top of Middle Ravine, we saw taht the race was still in progress, so we hit Middle Hardscrabble.  White knuckles for much of the way for me--some ice and skidding here and there.  There was some soft snow here and there.  We spent ten minutes or so watching the racers.  

At the bottom, some headed in while the rest of us went down to the Tuckerbrook area to take some cool-down runs and to show the Mittersill Trails/area to the crew.  Quick runs down Turkey Trot and Bear Paw.  But it was not over.  

Marc, Terry, and I took another run down Middle Cannon.  Terry and I pulled the plug, but Marc went to close (Marc?  Marc, you OK?  We missed you at Apres).  

Apres was a good scene.  All of my crew, AZer's, and some good tunes and prizes.  Good brews.  :beer:  

Riverc0il came out of the 'Kingdom to see us.  He was all smiles and ready to get back on the skis   We had a great time talking before heading home.  

So now my Burke hat has a Cannon Tram pin on it.  Loving the place!  :beer:  

*Special Thanks* go to Zowi420 for the discount tix and making LOTS folks happy.  Zowi, you've got a bus load of new Cannon fans needless to say after today!  :beer:  

Bob R gets props for taking the initiative and getting this thing going.  He did a great job getting everyone on the slopes and directing things.  I owe you a :beer:  

And to Chilemass for making the trek at the last minute.  Always great to ski with you, call me for a Burke tour sometime :wink:  

The rest of the crew was great.  Just like I had known them for years.  Marc is a great guy...stand-up guy.  Terry is a solid skier and talked about skiing Shawnee Peak and Sunday River.  Solid skier and nice guy.  Charlie...well, Charlie is always lots of fun and a great skier.   His friend, "E," was fun to ski with as well.  Hope to see her in here!  Roark was digging the place and his new skis.  Another solid NE skier.  Andy and Mrs. Zee were friendly and had a great time.  Hope to see the videos soon!  Jim G and son were in action....he spent the PM with his youngest (3 1/2 years old) on the lower mountain.  Great folks.  

And my crew was fun as well.  Ms. TB LOVED Cannon and the front five.  "M" liked it as well and was blown away by the views.  My friends from Maryland were just in awe all day...great views, great riding.  

*Some Choice Quotes From the Day*

"Whoa!"  "M" from Pennsylvania coming around the corner on Sugar Hill and seeing Cannon.  

"That's one big mountain," the Maryland crew.  

"I LOVE this place," M on first run.  

"THIS is what I like...wide, steep, and groomed."   Ms. TB.  

"Lots of vert, lots of fun!"  The MD Crew

"This is Skylight, my favorite trail...." TB's famous last words :roll:

"Wanna take the most interesting trail you will ever ski?"  Me motioning to Upper Cannon.  

"Trailboss...Bob here...got a seat on the deck in the sun, SUN!  I don't see any of you...get up here."  Voicemail left on TB's phone at lunchtime.  

"Banshee looked good...at least it did this morning."  Trailboss' other famous last words  

"What a day!"  All of us as we pulled out of Cannon at 5pm looking at the Alpenglow on Lafayette


----------



## Greg (Feb 11, 2006)

Awesome! Sounds like another successful AZ outing! To think that these all started two seasons ago with me, ChileMass (and Rob) and skijay at the Beast to now seeing double digit numbers of folks meeting up!


----------



## ChileMass (Feb 11, 2006)

Morning snow was definitely better than after lunch.  We rocked on Profile, Avalanche, Rocket, Taft, etc.  Great group, great day - not a cloud in the sky all day!  My face is still on fire as I type this.  Terrific to see old friends and meet new ones.  Nice to meet you, Terry, Jim G and son(s), Andy Zee and wife, Zowi, Marc, and Charlie's skiing pal, Elyse.  I'm gonna go way out on a limb here and guess that Elyse is probably the best skier Athens, GA has ever produced.  At 4:10 I said goodbye to Marc as he was just coming in and I was leaving (after my 2nd beer, thank you), so he gets the "Hardest of the Hardcore" award for today.  Thanks to Bob and Roark for the "pick-me-up" on the lift, too. Trailboss and crew looked like they were having a ball!!!   And, there was an official riverc0il sighting at the bar!   

I gotta give myself credit - that was the most spectacular wipeout I've done in a LONG time.  Elyse estimated my flight at 25-30 yards, but I think she's overstating it.  I was sick of fkg around on Banshee (which at 2PM was completely in the dark and scraped off), there was a big group lesson taking the entire left half of the trail, and I was at the back of our group.  I decided to say "screw it - I'm out of here" and tuck the remainder of the trail to the tram.  But - the "outrun" of the trail below the flat turned out to be an ungroomed field with 3" of snow on top of grass and rocks, and I hit the end of the road leading to the tram at about 30 mph.  Instead of taking a hard right towards the tram, I flew off the trail and landed in a giant plume of snow.  Fortunately, my buddies trailboss, roark and Bob R were there to help me out just when I needed them.   :roll:  :wink:  Only my pride was bruised.  I got up laughing, but that was pretty much the end for me.  Another run and I was at the bar.  

And for anyone who is considering joining an AZ ski outing - please realize that although Marc went to closing and beyond, Andy Zee, Bob and roark were passing out shots (Jim Beam, Jameson's, Jaeger) on the trail at 10:30 this AM.  This is a fun group!!  Thanks to everybody for a fun day!!!!

Andy - post that video, baby!!!!!!!


----------



## ChileMass (Feb 11, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> Awesome! Sounds like another successful AZ outing! To think that these all started two seasons ago with me, ChileMass (and Rob) and skijay at the Beast to now seeing double digit numbers of folks meeting up!



Yes, this is an obvious butt-smooch, but we (Charlie, Bob, Trailboss, me) said several times today that we wished you were there.  So how many diapers did you change today.......??


----------



## Greg (Feb 11, 2006)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> Greg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha! Half a dozen at least. I also offered to do double back to back feedings tonight. The diplomacy affords me a night of powder skiing tomorrow night at the local haunt! :beer:


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 11, 2006)

sorry i didn't get to see charlie, jim, marc, et al.  you guys were outta there before i showed up at quarter of four for some suds
:beer:

glad everyone had a great day, it was beautiful out.  coming in from 93 and passing through littleton, i got to scope out the presis in full blue bird glory, quite a sight.  definitely don't get too many of those types of days at cannon.  three more weeks!


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 12, 2006)

Well, I will say that there was not a :x or a :evil: face in my group at all....all were very, very   with the place!  "I'm so glad that this place is on our pass!"  Was what I heard.  The girls are planning a trip or two to Cannon on their spring break.

I definitely am planning on hitting it on my break in two weeks or so :idea:  Burke/Cannon combo!


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Feb 12, 2006)

It was great to see BLUE SKY & SUNSHINE at Cannon... and as equally nice to greet Trail Boss & Ms. Trail Boss first thing...E & I started off by ourselves at first than ran into BobR's group after a few runs hooking up with JimG (I believe the G is for Gentleman Jim) until we hooked with his son at the Tram... The views were I N C R E D I B L E with Lafayette & Lincoln Mountains staring down at us…while gazing at the Franconia Ridge, I wondered  if some of the AZ Hikers were up there… thoughts of snow-shoeing to Lonesome Lake were creeping into my thoughts…

It was my pleasure dinning with the mature group, while the kids went and ate downstairs, although we had room for 'em :wink:; as well as my pleasure meeting Andy & Ms Zee (cool helmet camera!), Mark, TB's gang, re-aquatinting of course with Terry of Maine (any relation to Toothpaste Tom?) and daylight skiing with the AZ Racers BobR, ChileMass and Roark...you guys all look different in daylight  :wink: 

It's nice getting together like this, it is my honor to be able to ski with you all!  And River, we'll be skiing together at Burke very shortly, heal up first though... 

BTW, my favorite line of the day was zipping down Avalanche


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 12, 2006)

Charlie Schuessler said:
			
		

> It was my pleasure dinning with the mature group, while the kids went and ate downstairs, although we had room for 'em :wink:;



Heard it was senior day at the bar :lol:  

Nope, we were brownbagging it, so they would have frowned on us.


----------



## andyzee (Feb 12, 2006)

Had a great time at this event, it was real nice to meet everyone. We just got in from Killington, and need to unwind, but figured I'd upload this pic. Can anyone pick out Marc?


----------



## Vortex (Feb 13, 2006)

Nice picture of Marc showing his intellgent side. :dunce: 

Props to Zowi420 for hooking everyone up. :beer:  

 Trailboss was in trouble the entire time. :wink: :argue:    I had to keep his beautiful companion company, while he blew her off and his other friends.

Chile's wipe out was worthy of a first aid rescue.  

Jim G who is he.j/k  Peter his son is where its at. :beer: 

Roark kept me in line for the weekend.  Hope the River was Good.

AndyZee and V thanks for coming.  I would love to see the video's.  I hope the lodging option worked ok,

Charlie sorry I missed you Apres, but tonight it will work.

Terry who has become one of the most consistant attendees at events and was there in good spirits.  Not to mention sharing the spirits as well.

Rivercoil it was great to see you.  Sorry for a  short visit.  Looks like he is ready to go.

Ow anyone watch Jim G ski.  Time to take a lesson it appears.  Wow. :beer:  :beer:  :beer:  :beer:  :beer:  :beer: 

I had a bast.  It went from -9 at the start to the low 20's by mid day in great sun and little wind. When the sun went down outside it was time to get off the deck.  I'll get around to picures later in the week.  See everyone at Reggae.


----------



## Marc (Feb 13, 2006)

I was showing off my _good_ side.

 :dunce:


----------



## andyzee (Feb 13, 2006)

Marc, 

       At first I didn't think you look anything like your avatar. But, as the day progressed I started seeing the similarity.  :lol:


----------



## Marc (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks to the whole AZ crew at Cannon, I had a blast.

It was great to finally meet all you wierdos.  Once I start in a groove, I have a hard time stopping which is why I skied til closing.

Sorry I missed you Riv apres, I walked through the bar before I left but didn't see anyone.  And walking through the bar with a backpack and a boot bag was no easy task, let me tell you.  But I needed to jet home anyway, I had a 2.5 hour drive in front of me and wanted to return home at a reasonable hour.

Hopefully the AZ S. gathering will materialize and I'll get to meet some more, and hopefully I'll make it to the Loaf for Reggae weekend...


----------



## roark (Feb 13, 2006)

I had a blast as well, it was great to meet everyone. 

Many thanks for all your hospitality BobR.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 13, 2006)

Great report guys.  Sounds like a good time for all.  I really wish I could have made it!

Now we want to see more pics and vidoes!  :beer:


----------



## Greg (Feb 13, 2006)

Where are these vids we've heard about?


----------



## andyzee (Feb 13, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> Where are these vids we've heard about?



Greg, that would be me. Haven't even had a chance to unpack yet


----------



## Greg (Feb 13, 2006)

andyzee said:
			
		

> Greg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Priorities, man. Priorities...


----------



## bvibert (Feb 13, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> andyzee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah really!  Don't ya know there might be riots soon if we don't see some video!?!? 

Also, where the heck is JimG. and his account of the weekends goings on???  We haven't heard from him since he was getting ready to leave on Wednesday!


----------



## Marc (Feb 13, 2006)

Haha, now I bet Andy is wishing no one noticed his little helmet cam, it is in high demand!



Should be interesting, apparently there is footage of yours truly, rippin it up on the gnarly groomers.  Don't everyone pass out at the sight of my grace and splendor.


Unfortunately there were no features of any kind conducive to me doing something stupid and having a spectacular crash.

Ah well, maybe at the southern outting.  Will you be at that one Andy?


----------



## andyzee (Feb 13, 2006)

Marc said:
			
		

> Haha, now I bet Andy is wishing no one noticed his little helmet cam, it is in high demand!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn, got too much of you rippin it up in this vid. Yeah, I'll try to make the southern thingee.


----------



## Marc (Feb 13, 2006)

What???

There's no such thing as "too much Marc"!

 :dunce:


----------



## JimG. (Feb 14, 2006)

That was fun! Sorry about the late check in, my son Peter and I had to ski on Sunday morning before heading home. We hit the road at about noon, but by the time we got to Nashua the blizzard had closed in on us and we were in a total whiteout...that was after I managed to skid from left to right across every lane in the toll at the end of 93! We got a room at the Nashua Holiday Inn and came home the rest of the way yesterday.

Saturday was fun and very busy for us. We did get to hook up with the AZ crew a few times in the am, I skied mostly with Charlie and Elisa and had a great time with those 2. My son Peter got a bit cold, but he went to the Tram lodge and warmed up while we skied, then joined in again. Chilemass asked me if Peter had any other speed other than all out...nope!
He yardsaled on Profile so well that another skier came up to us and gave him an official "10" for the wipeout.

The afternoon was spent in the Brookside area with my whole family and especially young 3 1/2 year old James Jr. James loved Cannon and spent 2 1/2 hours on skis, his longest session yet. He is now able to glide to a stop alone and turns well to his left, not so good to the right. Soon he will be linking turns. My 11 year son David who is still recovering from the broken arm got back on skis without poles too. My wife Claudia really liked the beginner area set up at Brookside...it is well set up! She was out for 2 1/2 hours also and loved the place. We will be back. 

By 3:45 I was wiped out tired and had to go back to the hotel. Sorry to all those like Steve who came for a few rounds Apres-ski. I was so tired I'd have been drooling if I had stayed. Next time!


----------



## JimG. (Feb 14, 2006)

Bob R said:
			
		

> Ow anyone watch Jim G ski.  Time to take a lesson it appears.  Wow. :beer:  :beer:  :beer:  :beer:  :beer:  :beer:



Why thank you Bob! I think skiing with Dan D. the day before might have had something to do with it...that guy forces you to have quick feet!

I will make it a point to get up to the next AZ north meeting...I barely had time to say hello to alot of folks, but the folks I did meet (Charlie and Elisa, trailboss and his group, roark, Marc, Chilemass, Andyzee and Violetta, and you) are a bunch of great folks! 

To those I missed (Zowi, Terry, Steve, anyone else), I'm the one who missed out and I'll make it a priority to meet you folks on my next trip up there.

That will probably be early next month.


----------



## Vortex (Feb 16, 2006)

There are some picures in the Gallery know.  Sorry Marc.. I spelled your name wrong on a couple.  Only part of the group in the pictures.  Uploaded by my wife. thankx.


----------



## andyzee (Feb 16, 2006)

Damn Bob, a link would be nice!


----------



## Greg (Feb 16, 2006)

andyzee said:
			
		

> Damn Bob, a link would be nice!


*Click*


----------



## andyzee (Feb 16, 2006)

Greg, thanks for the link.

BobR, nice shots!


----------



## Vortex (Feb 16, 2006)

I don't do linc. :wink:   Thankx Greg


----------

